
Berkshire Hathaway 2010 - rpledge
http://billflagg.blogspot.com/2010/05/berkshire-hathaway-2010.html
======
jbm
66\. High speed rail service in US not economically feasible when compared
with auto and air travel

\--

Sure, with current safety standards for trains and with the way that track
maintenance is treated (as opposed to road maintenance).

When you get a clean bullet train (that isn't overweight because of excessive
regulations) people will stop driving as much between cities.

~~~
joubert
I would love to see the comparative analysis to see the factors taken into
account to conclude that high speed rail not economically competitive with
auto/air.

------
someplacecold
There are some good points here, but that shorthand they use makes a lot of
the post a guessing game. If you wrote this, it might be really great if you
fleshed it out so that other people could understand it easily.

~~~
rpledge
Sorry, I didn't write the blog post, I just submitted it here.

------
mml
I love reading the bh annual report. I do not love reading some comparatively
ham fisted summary of it. Boo.

